# Top Bar Division Board Feeder



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have to say you come up with some really creative solutions Beev. Very nice.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Very cool - that should really work better than Langstroth frame feeders, because you don't have to expose the hive to fill it. You might add a dipstick hole in the center for checking it without opening the hive. Also if you leave bee space around your division boards the bees will still pretty much all stay on the nest side, but they can still get past it to control ants and whatnot. Also you won't have to worry about killing bees when manipulating it, and the manufacturing tolerances are easier. *And* it won't be firmly glued in quite as quickly.


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 4, 2011)

What do you feed in it?


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

David - Good points. I could easily change it to give more clearance for pest control and whatnot, and the dipstick idea is a good one.

Wyvern - Its for sugar syrup. There are lots of ways to feed bees in a top bar, but most of those were thought up with a Lang in mind and modified to work in a top bar. Thats fine, but I enjoy coming up with a better mouse trap if I can.


----------



## rlw4342 (Aug 6, 2010)

As an alternative, I'll share some pictures of an external feeder box I use. Allows refilling without going into the hive. Just one of many ways to approach.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628072550655/


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Beev,
That's nice what do you think you would sell one for with shipping 65616
Thanks
Rick


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice! I saw the wire fabric and thought at first it was for feeding solid food. But of course, you need something for the bees to walk on without drowning themselves. Ted


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

I am going to be building one very similar to this. I was thinking of adding little rafts made of balsa wood for the bees to land on. Think that will work?


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Baldursson - If you use some kind of screen for them to use as a ladder you probably wont need the rafts. If you don't, you'll need the rafts to keep them from drowning.

Rick - You have a PM


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Baldursson said:


> I am going to be building one very similar to this. I was thinking of adding little rafts made of balsa wood for the bees to land on. Think that will work?


Not in a triangle shaped one like this - as the syrup level drops the float would discombobulate.


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess I am having a senior moment, what keeps the syrup in the feeder? I don't see anything that would hold liquid. Where do the bees go to access the syrup?


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

the big sides are made of some clear plastic or glass material. This makes a "tank" to hold the syrup. the side facing the hive is cut short of the top so the bees access it from there.


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 4, 2011)

:doh: Now I get it! Thanks!


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

I really like this design. I just joined this forum today and I can't read enough. You all are a valuable resource; gotta hit the sack. Be back tomorrow. Thx.


----------

